# Rubrik: WoW Geschichte



## Teclador1982 (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich hoffe das es das Thema noch nicht gibt. Ich würde mich jedenfals über ein Unterforum für die Geschichte usw zu World of Warcraft freuen. Also wo man über einzelnde Charaktere, die Bücher und halt allgemein über den Verlauf de Geschichte diskutieren kann.

mfg

Tec


----------



## Praedicatio (12. Januar 2008)

Need, need too.
BTW, ich vermisse oder finde keinen Link zu der kompletten Überischt der einzelnen Kapiteln der Hintergrundgeschichten. Man kommt immer nur dann dorthin, wenn wieder eine neue Folge in den News steht. Für einen Tipp wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Teclador1982 (12. Januar 2008)

Burning Crusade -> Artikel -> WoW-Hintergrundgeschichte


----------



## Praedicatio (14. Januar 2008)

Jo, danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Konnte erst jetzt antworten.


----------



## Teclador1982 (13. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin immernoch dafür. Wäre doch ne prima idee oder nicht ?


----------



## x3n0n (13. Februar 2008)

Auch für dich nochmal =) :
http://wow.buffed.de/guides/1696/lore-artikel


----------



## Smoleface (13. Februar 2008)

Ich schätze er will einfach ne komplette Geschichte, nicht so verstreut, nicht mal nur über das und mal über das. Ich meine zu wissen, er will einfach ne Geschichte haben die einen Beginn hat und wo jeglicher Inhalt dazwischen gestopft wird und ein Ende haben wird, wie ein Buch eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (13. Februar 2008)

Hm, dann gibts folgende Möglichkeiten:
Die WoW Bücher lesen,
Die Warcraft 1-3 Kampagnen durchzocken, da erfährt man die Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Warcraft Geschichte ist einfach zu umfassend, um sie komplett zu erzählen.


----------



## Teclador1982 (14. Februar 2008)

Ne, eigednlich wollte ich ne Foren Rubrik, also n unterforum wo man über die Geschichte Diskutieren und sich austauschen kann.


----------



## Teclador1982 (5. Juni 2008)

*up*

Lange her, bin aber immernoch dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teclador1982 (16. August 2008)

*up*

Wie der post davor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teclador1982 (30. August 2008)

Buffed Foren beitrag

wen ich die raktionen sehe... das schreit doch nach einer WOW Geschichtsrubrik, im Allgemeinen kann man ja nichts zur WOW Geschichte bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

